
Show HN: HireFrames – Notepads to draw your wireframes by hand - dglass
https://hireframes.com/?ref=hn
======
dglass
I was never any good at creating high resolution mockups before starting any
development work, but I could always draw out which screens I needed for my
apps.

I had the idea to create notepads with mobile and browsers that I could use to
draw my wireframes. Then I had the idea to send those over to designers for
high resolution mockups.

I'm excited to announce that I spent the last week turning this idea into a
service. Let me know your thoughts!

